# Shimano Sienna 4000 FD spinning reel drag problem



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

I have several Shimano spinning reels that have defective drags on them. Specifically the drags simply do not work at all even when I crank-down on the drag adjustment with 500 ft-lbs of torqueâ€¦well OK maybe not 500 ft-lbs, but they simply do not adjust at all. Is there any way to repair them?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ten toes said:


> I have several Shimano spinning reels that have defective drags on them. Specifically the drags simply do not work at all even when I crank-down on the drag adjustment with 500 ft-lbs of torqueâ€¦well OK maybe not 500 ft-lbs, but they simply do not adjust at all. Is there any way to repair them?


Do you have braid on them? If so do you have a backer on it? It could be that the braid is going around that spool so it wouldn't matter how much you crank down


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

No it's not due to the line slipping on the spool, it's definitely the drag.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Shouldn't I be able to purchase a new drag knob? I'm guessing that they don't make those easy to findâ€¦I don't ever recall seeing them for saleâ€¦


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ten toes said:


> Shouldn't I be able to purchase a new drag knob? I'm guessing that they don't make those easy to findâ€¦I don't ever recall seeing them for saleâ€¦


 You should be able to pull up the schematics and order the part. Id check your drag stack or just replace with Carbontex if need be.

http://www.biggreenfish.com/schematics.htm


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you, Dipsay.........just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The small reels only make 4-7 pounds of drag. Are you sure it's not making enough? Or did the drag knob strip out?


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Where do you recommend to buy the replacement parts?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> The small reels only make 4-7 pounds of drag. Are you sure it's not making enough? Or did the drag knob strip out?


I am with dan, either it stripped or was reassembled and forgot to put one or more of the washers.


----------



## drivetester1 (2 mo ago)

ten toes said:


> I have several Shimano spinning reels that have defective drags on them. Specifically the drags simply do not work at all even when I crank-down on the drag adjustment with 500 ft-lbs of torqueâ€¦well OK maybe not 500 ft-lbs, but they simply do not adjust at all. Is there any way to repair them?


 Had the same drag issue. Rebuilt the reel and drag was better but not great. Removed 300 yards of braid ( no backing). Added mono backing and then the braid. I had to take 5 full turns off the drag for it to be right. I would not have thought that much braid could slip on the reel.


----------

